# Large signboards on non-residential sites - planning required?



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

I've noticed some large signboards going up recently - two at a school and one at a creche. The school have the signs on their own land, and the creche have the sign on a neighbouring railing in the same development.

Do these signs need planning permission? Are there any limits about size or permanancy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Aug 2010)

Pretty good summary here

[broken link removed]

I hear some of the County Councils are starting to clamp down on the temporary signs on the sides of lorries that are appearing on roads.


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

Thanks MPSox - is there any rules about what constitutes an advertising sign? The school signboard basically just has the name of the school and the services available (day and boarding etc). Is this considered to be an advert?


----------



## Mpsox (18 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Thanks MPSox - is there any rules about what constitutes an advertising sign? The school signboard basically just has the name of the school and the services available (day and boarding etc). Is this considered to be an advert?


 


This might help

[broken link removed]

given that you're talking about a private school that charges a fee ( I presume), then logic would say it is advertising it's services by such a sign. However I don't know if the school would need to be classified as a "business" (since it is fee charging) or  gets an automatic exemption since it's a school. Probably the best place to go to is your local council's planning dept


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

Thanks again - looks like I'll have to get my measuring tape out to check the size of the signboard!


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Aug 2010)

Does it really bother you that much?


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> Does it really bother you that much?


Yep, it does. I've noticed more and more visual pollution these days, with every man and his dog putting up (what I presume are) unauthorised advertisements. Drive round the M50 roundabout at Blanchardstown and you'll see what I mean, with ugly, low-grade adverts taped to the railings.


----------



## dahamsta (18 Aug 2010)

Bothers me too. The lorries scattered around the countryside are an eyesore and a half. I understand that farmers are under pressure, but that's no reason to allow it.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Yep, it does. I've noticed more and more visual pollution these days, with every man and his dog putting up (what I presume are) unauthorised advertisements. Drive round the M50 roundabout at Blanchardstown and you'll see what I mean, with ugly, low-grade adverts taped to the railings.


 
I was asking specifically about the schools "advertising" on their own properties, not the general visual pollution. 

can't say I've actually noticed the ads at Blanch and I've been driving that way for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> I was asking specifically about the schools "advertising" on their own properties, not the general visual pollution.


The answer is yes to both. I can't see any sign of a planning application for these signs at the school, and I'm pretty sure they exceed the size limit that would make them exempt from planning. One of the signs in particular was put up in a very inappropriate setting, against trees/grass/fields, and looks way out of place.


----------



## PyritePete (18 Aug 2010)

I am with Complainer on this one, I find the signs in general of a poor standard. White or yellow cheap flimsy/plastic signs with cable ties attaching them to various posts/poles/supports. Think election time and you get the idea. The lorries too are hideous.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Aug 2010)

Galway County Coucil are going to clamp down on them.



Waste of time if the other Councils don't follow suit!


----------



## picorette (19 Aug 2010)

Does the same 1.2m area limit apply to estate agent boards ?


----------



## Complainer (15 Sep 2010)

Ironically, an advertising truck has now parked just beside one of the offending school signs for the past 2-3 weeks. I don't think it is illegally parked - unmetered area.

Does anyone know what are the rules about these trucks? Who is the enforcement body - is this a planning issue or a traffic issue?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (15 Sep 2010)

Planning issue I reckon.


----------



## donee (15 Sep 2010)

Complaining about signs, a SIGN of the times i fear................


----------



## onq (15 Sep 2010)

Whats the advertisement on the truck.

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (15 Sep 2010)

onq said:


> Whats the advertisement on the truck.


It's an ad for a kitchen supplier.


----------



## Time (15 Sep 2010)

The parking could be prohibited by local by laws.


----------



## onq (15 Sep 2010)

Planning or Council Bye-Law could regualte it or sort it for you if you make a representation.

Could either be construed as a distraction or traffic hazard?

It might need some sort of a license fee.

And I think its class 9 Development.

Ring the local authority about the sign and the Gardaí about the truck.

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (1 Feb 2011)

Just to update the outcome....

I complained to Dublin City Council Planning Enforcement about the large ugly red plastic signs put up by Alexandra College in Milltown. They had one big sign on Milltown Road, surrounded by trees and grassland, and one at the Milltown Luas sign, at a nice stone wall.

Nothing much happened till I chased DCC in December. The college then agreed to remove the signs, and I noticed today that the one at Milltown Road is gone, though the frame of the sign is still in place, hopefully temporarily.


----------



## maureen (2 Feb 2011)

hi, now is the time to ask whatever politician who knocks on your door what they can do about it....even though in current economic climate I don't think it's so bad.Everyone struggling to survive even fee paying schools and profitable business.


----------



## Complainer (2 Feb 2011)

maureen said:


> hi, now is the time to ask whatever politician who knocks on your door what they can do about it...


I have to disagree - part of the problems in our country is because we expect national politicians to deal with local potholes. Ask them about the economy and banks and the health service, but not about local issues.


----------



## maureen (2 Feb 2011)

In my case , a local councillor who is very involved in our area is currently seeking election. when he called yesterday he gave me an update on a local issue.  I already know the party stance . He is not likely to be on front bench so I don't feel there is any problem mentioning local issues in a situation like this. If  a party leader or a senior member of party knocked on my door I would ask about more pressing issues....but do not
think this is particularly apt in some cases.


----------



## onq (2 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> Just to update the outcome....
> 
> I complained to Dublin City Council Planning Enforcement about the large ugly red plastic signs put up by Alexandra College in Milltown. They had one big sign on Milltown Road, surrounded by trees and grassland, and one at the Milltown Luas sign, at a nice stone wall.
> 
> Nothing much happened till I chased DCC in December. The college then agreed to remove the signs, and I noticed today that the one at Milltown Road is gone, though the frame of the sign is still in place, hopefully temporarily.



When I was younger we used to be concerned about the signs from the girls from Alexandra College...

ONQ.


----------

